# 40 HP Outboard Preference



## jglidden (Feb 13, 2014)

I am in the market for a new 4 stroke for my skiff. I currently have a 2006 30hp Johnson 2 Stroke that just isn't cutting it for me.

Which manufacturer would you recommend?


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

What kind of boat? the Tohatsu 50hp is the same weight as the 40hp... that being said your 2stroke 30hp is what, 130lbs?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Going from 2 stroke to 4 is a huge weight difference. The Hatsu is 209 without fluids in her.

Just make sure your boat can handle that weight before buying.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

The new Suzuki motor are light. Yamaha also reduced the weight on their new models.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

NativeBone said:


> The new Suzuki motor are light. Yamaha also reduced the weight on their new models.


Had to admit I did not even think of Suzuki, so I went and looked.

Suzuki 40 - 229
Tohatsu 40 - 209
Merc 40 - 216
Yamaha 40 - 214
Evinrude 40 - 232

Some of these motors share carcasses with the 50 and some with the 30 but I did not list those pairings.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

The suzuki 40-50-60hp are the same. Might as well get more hp for the same weight penalty. Not sure about the others.


----------



## jglidden (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks for all the input guys!!


----------

